# Here comes Uber of Fun!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.

So I began going through drawers and boxes of old things around my house. In one of the boxes, I found a watch that belonged to my grandpa, and my grandma gave it to me after he died when I was a teen. I took this watch into a pawn shop expecting to get 20 to $50. Instead, I got $500! I could not believe it. I had enough to repair my car and then some to spend.

After paying for my car repairs, I was trying to think of ways to make my Uber trips more fun and enjoyable which leads to Greater tips . So I invested another $40 on a package of 500 colorful balls which seemed like a great deal. I wanted people to have the same fun experience they had when they were kids at Chuck-E-Cheese.

Well, unfortunately I shortly no longer felt as if I made the deal of the century. The box of 500 balls did not fill up my car like I had hoped, so I had to order another two packages with my remaining money.

I have crawled into the backseat to try it out myself, and I know my Pax are going to have lots of fun. I'm thinking Thanksgiving could be the perfect day to have this debut. I'm thinking of even drawing Little Turkeys on many of the balls.

The problem is, I need to come up with a way to keep all of the balls in the back seat from falling out when somebody opens up the doors. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Is this Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

SadUber said:


> The problem is, I need to come up with a way to keep all of the balls in the back seat from falling out when somebody opens up the doors. Any suggestions?


Zip up your pants?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s quite a conundrum.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> 
> The problem is, I need to come up with a way to keep all of the balls in the back seat. Any suggestions?


No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


It sounds trivial, but I have seen that a few of my themes have definitely resulted in better tips and ratings too. It's just a matter of finding the right ones that the customers really appreciate.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Make sure none of those 1500 balls get wedged under the brake pedal.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rig some kind of giant net up so the balls fall on the pax. Then they can spend the ride putting them back up in the net.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

Making grandpa proud I'm certain


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


I like this idea! Sounds fun. I want to jump in that!

Just a question though.....how would u keep the balls from leaking out when pax opens the door?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber "Hey baby you into sports".
Woman "yes I am".
SU: "Baseball, football, my balls".


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Oh man, that watch was your birthright!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> It's just a matter of finding the right ones that the customers really appreciate.


Well it appears that customer appreciation didn't help you fix your car as you had to pawn a watch. And by the way, pawn shops will usually only loan 20% of the value when it comes to jewelry. So that means your grandpa's watch is really worth $2500.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I don't think so. It had the receipt with it and it was about $280, so I probably got about double its value.


Ahh, you must have went to Uber Pawn. How old and what make was the watch?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahh, you must have went to Uber Pawn. How old and what make was the watch?


See pic above. I'm not sure how old it was.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

That's a friggin 1978 Rolex Steel & Gold. Look it up on the Internet. Im thinking it's worth $5k.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a friggin 1978 Rolex Steel & Gold. Look it up on the Internet. Im thinking it's worth $5k.


I don't think so. Maybe inflation made it worth double or triple, but really doubt 20x.
How do you know the year?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You see that number on the tag, 1625783439? Text it to that number below. I think you want to do anything in your power to get that watch back.

*Text Us @ 512-342-2229*
Overview & History of Rolex SA : A quick overview of the major components of a Rolex watch along with some background history.

Rolex Production Dates By Serial Number... : Date your Rolex's age with our Serial Number Production Year Database.

Rolex Model Numbers : An exhaustive list of most Rolex model numbers ever produced.

Rolex Oyster Timeline and Years of Model & Feature Introductions

Rolex Models : A comprehensive list of Rolex models including variations in styles and history.

Rolex Movements and Calibers

Rolex Numbers in Brief : How to decypher Rolex model numbers and understand the significance of the different digits.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Bubble wrap, the large kind.. ya get at shipping stores. Make huge bags out of them, fill the bags with balls, pax climb in. 

I can’t wait for pictures!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

It just gives this answer.

Is it possible to get an item back from a pawn shop?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


Sads,

I do adore you but I just don't understand spending $40 on balls (this joke writes itself) when money is short.

Cute idea, just wondering if they'll increase your earnings and pay for themselves quickly.

To keep them in back: a net or part of a screen? Get creative- that's your forte!

Also, how will they stay inside when pax opens the door?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Sads,
> 
> I do adore you but I just don't understand spending $40 on balls (this joke writes itself) when money is short.
> 
> ...


Well, I got a lot if money that I wasn't even expecting, and money like that is so easy to spend.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274284


Stop giving out crucial information!! Why are you helping people find the watch that might be worth thousands of dollars by posting this phone number??

Please tell us you did extensive research on the watch prior to pawning it.

This thread is making me sick to my stomach. Seriously, please tell us you looked into the price before accepting $500. ALSO please tell me you negotiated the price - whatever they offer should never be the amount the seller accepts. They lowball and expect to be countered.

PLEASE say you countered. I'm about to be sick. :inpain::wtf::grumpy::spitoutdummy::yuck::dead::nailbiting:


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Stop giving out crucial information!! Why are you helping people find the watch that might be worth thousands of dollars by posting this phone number??
> 
> Please tell us you did extensive research on the watch prior to pawning it.
> 
> ...


Well, the receipt said 287. I was honestly expecting to get $25 for it.

I'm going to see if I can do a return tomorrow.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> It just gives this answer.
> 
> Is it possible to get an item back from a pawn shop?


Did you pawn it or sell it?



Julescase said:


> Stop giving out crucial information!! Why are you helping people find the watch that might be worth thousands of dollars by posting this phone number??


I'm sure that the pawn shop knows a hell of a lot more about Rolex's than I do and already has the fair market value for the price of that watch.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Hide a few mousetraps under the balls. It won’t stop the balls falling out the doors but it will be fun when pax set the traps off. And u can always say ‘thanks for finding that, I knew I left it somewhere.’


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did you pawn it or sell it?
> 
> I'm sure that the pawn shop knows a hell of a lot more about Rolex's than I do and already has the fair market value for the price of that watch.


I know, but I just want Sads to stop posting literally every detail that people would want.......this whole thing makes me, well, sad.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did you pawn it or sell it?


I'm not sure. What's the difference?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm not sure. What's the difference?


Pawn is usually a high interest 90 day loan and selling it is well, selling it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Pawn is usually a high interest 90 day loan and selling it is well, selling it.


I'm not sure. I had to sign a lot of things, so maybe it's just loaned?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why are we talking about the watch and not the balls?
Remember, the watch made the balls possible.
It had to be sold. 


Without selling the watch, he doesn't buy balls, which means this thread didn't exist, which means I still don't have my saduber fix and Jules doesn't make this very rare appearance.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm not sure. I had to sign a lot of things, so maybe it's just loaned?


Wow!!! And you're a business owner?

"Mr. Hand, am I going to pass your class?"

"Gee Mr. Spicoli, I'm not sure."

I'm sorry, but I still favor








over


SadUber said:


> I'm not sure.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why are we talking about the watch and not the balls?
> Remember, the watch made the balls possible.
> It had to be sold.
> 
> Without selling the watch, he doesn't buy balls, which means this thread didn't exist, which means I still don't have my saduber fix and Jules doesn't make this very rare appearance.


Noe wins again!!!

Whatever we can do to get the great Julescase to make an appearance is highly recommended!

#samoirstrong


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

It's his watch and his balls....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The balls are gonna be so much fun!!! You are bound to get an extra dollar or two! This was a GREAT idea and seeing the smiles on people's faces is going to be priceless so don't even think about the watch.

People will be confused though when they enter your car and confusion can cause stress. Best to welcome them nicely to put them at ease. You can excitedly say WANT TO PLAY WITH MY BALLS as they enter. Should break the ice.

Great idea! I think soon we are going to see carloads of balls at the airport TNC lots!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I'm not sure. I had to sign a lot of things, so maybe it's just loaned?


I think you need to start consulting this forum before you make any significant financial decisions. I'm sure everyone here has your best interest in mind.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think you need to start consulting this forum before you make any significant financial decisions. I'm sure everyone here has your best interest in mind.


Consultation from Uber drivers?...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SadUber you should invest in some inflatable Sumo suits. The pax can wrestle around in the back seat while you drive, and they won't need seat belts because the padding will cushion the impact should there be an accident.

DISCLAIMER: MadTownUberD shall not be held responsible in the event that SadUber , or anyone else reading this post, actually takes it seriously.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

What kind of repair needed done???


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

SadUber said:


> I'm not sure. I had to sign a lot of things, so maybe it's just loaned?


I hope u didn't bother reading them.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> What kind of repair needed done???


Just some little repairs like fixing some lights that were not working and getting the tires rotated (which is ridiculous if you think about that one.) Unfortunately I had to do my annual Auto inspection for Uber, so there was no way around it!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Just some little repairs like fixing some lights that were not working and getting the tires rotated (which is ridiculous if you think about that one.) Unfortunately I had to do my annual Auto inspection for Uber, so there was no way around it!


You can replace light bulbs and rotate wheels yourself. Easily.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You can replace light bulbs and rotate wheels yourself. Easily.


That's exactly where I was going....nobody has a worse car than me for bulbs....whole front cover off to access any front end bulbs. Shop rate of $250 or more for two headlights. I payed my mechanic $100 for labor, bought the bulbs myself. After watching him do it like a hawk, I did it myself recently for just cost of bulbs and YouTube help.

I drive nights and my headlights went out twice in a year and a half.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> That's exactly where I was going....nobody has a worse car than me for bulbs....whole front cover off to access any front end bulbs. Shop rate of $250 or more for two headlights. I payed my mechanic $100 for labor, bought the bulbs myself. After watching him do it like a hawk, I did it myself recently for just cost of bulbs and YouTube help.
> 
> I drive nights and my headlights went out twice in a year and a half.


Never fails. When a bulb goes out for me, it's on the way into Madison, cutting into my "shift". Fortunately there is a 24-hour Wal-Mart really close to the beltline, and on the way to go downtown for me, and I'm usually in and out in half an hour or less.

I would hate to get a bad rating for a bad headlight, or -- even worse -- get pulled over with someone in the car.

A trick you can do temporarily is:. Turn off your headlights, turn on your parking/running lights, and turn on your fog lights. Especially in downtown areas there are street lights and other car headlights anyway so your visibility isn't compromised that much.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I drive nights and my headlights went out twice in a year and a half.


I was recently thinking that these damn headlights don't last as long as they used to.

But yeah, all that night driving.



MadTownUberD said:


> Never fails. When a bulb goes out for me, it's on the way into Madison, cutting into my "shift". Fortunately there is a 24-hour Wal-Mart really close to the beltline, and on the way to go downtown for me, and I'm usually in and out in half an hour or less.
> 
> I would hate to get a bad rating for a bad headlight, or -- even worse -- get pulled over with someone in the car.
> 
> A trick you can do temporarily is:. Turn off your headlights, turn on your parking/running lights, and turn on your fog lights. Especially in downtown areas there are street lights and other car headlights anyway so your visibility isn't compromised that much.


I did a whole night with 1 headlight out one night. 
Never again. 
Got pulled over twice! Once with pax in the car. 
It was a group and they were totally cool. 
One of the girls even thought it was stupid for cops to pull people over for that haha

Also just about every other rider would tell me my headlight was out. 
I was trying to pull past them so they wouldn't see it, but wasn't always possible.

My ratings didn't take a hit surprisingly.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I was recently thinking that these damn headlights don't last as long as they used to.
> 
> But yeah, all that night driving.
> 
> ...


yep....I even turn the daytime crap off during the day. The cops are only laced about it in the winter time here. Half the cars I see driving have that temp change bulb failure.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Welcome back, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I got some good news regarding cancelling my transaction.

I called, and I can get my money back if I return the balls back within 30 days of the purchase. That means I can take them out un my car this Thanksgiving, and if they don't go over well, get my money back!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, I got some good news regarding cancelling my transaction.
> 
> I called, and I can get my money back if I return the balls back within 30 days of the purchase. That means I can take them out un my car this Thanksgiving, and if they don't go over well, get my money back!


So... you're going to let people play with your balls, then get your money back?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> The problem is, I need to come up with a way to keep all of the balls in the back seat from falling out when somebody opens up the doors. Any suggestions?


Use very liberally.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

For everyone entertained by SadUber's BS, has anybody verified any of his antics with a youtube video posted by a pax who's encountered this nonsense? No? I'm shocked.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> For everyone entertained by SadUber's BS, has anybody verified any of his antics with a youtube video posted by a pax who's encountered this nonsense? No? I'm shocked.


You've never seen Miami Girls?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why are we talking about the watch and not the balls?
> Remember, the watch made the balls possible.
> It had to be sold.
> 
> Without selling the watch, he doesn't buy balls, which means this thread didn't exist, which means I still don't have my saduber fix and Jules doesn't make this very rare appearance.


Because the watch is worth more than some multi-colored, shiny, fist-sized balls!! No balls are worth that much. Show me a ball worth thousands and I'll show you some solid gold balls.

Balls are balls. They're not worth a Rolex.

Them's just balls!

Lolololol. If I don't laugh I'll cry.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Because the watch is worth more than some multi-colored, shiny, fist-sized balls!! No balls are worth that much. Show me a ball worth thousands and I'll show you some solid gold balls.
> 
> Balls are balls. They're not worth a Rolex.
> 
> ...


Well, I'll use the ball money to help buy the watch back.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> You've never seen Miami Girls?


You posted that video. Not what I was asking.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Well, I got some good news regarding cancelling my transaction.
> 
> I called, and I can get my money back if I return the balls back within 30 days of the purchase. That means I can take them out un my car this Thanksgiving, and if they don't go over well, get my money back!


First the watch. Now your BALLS.

My balls are staying right where god put them. Although they do hang a bit lower these days.

I used to hang them high on the tree. But, I don't have the reach I had when I was younger.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> You posted that video. Not what I was asking.


Lol, I haven't searched YouTube, but I doubt anyone would post a video. Isn't THAT big deal.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> First the watch. Now your BALLS.
> 
> My balls are staying right where god put them. Although they do hang a bit lower these days.
> 
> I used to hang them high on the tree. But, I don't have the reach I had when I was younger.


I like the frog! Who is it?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Lol, I haven't searched YouTube, but I doubt anyone would post a video. Isn't THAT big deal.


People post videos of their food, their dogs, their choice of underwear for the day. Social media is littered with videos of Uber/Lyft drivers doing everything under the sun... except for your shenanigans. You've come up with some truly dumb things. The fact none of them have ever been posted by a third party makes them all suspect in my eyes.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


If I had his talent for amusing lighthearted satire, I would have a podcast or a Netflix show.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> That's exactly where I was going....nobody has a worse car than me for bulbs....whole front cover off to access any front end bulbs. Shop rate of $250 or more for two headlights. I payed my mechanic $100 for labor, bought the bulbs myself. After watching him do it like a hawk, I did it myself recently for just cost of bulbs and *YouTube help*.
> 
> I drive nights and my headlights went out twice in a year and a half.


Yes, You Tube is definitely your friend for DIY car repairs.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I cant believe this a Featured Thread.

Wow.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Prozac and shock treatment.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


And another one bites ... LOL.

Seal Team 5 no less


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> I cant believe this a Featured Thread.
> 
> Wow.


Personally, I find his trolling extremely boring and dumb.
"Premis Is Running Thin".
Reminds me of that stupid Siri commercial: "Is this rain?" No, you dipshit, it's an earthquake. 
But people seem to find it entertaining.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Zebonkey said:


> Personally, I find his trolling extremely boring and dumb.
> ".


 That explains why you don't have him on ignore


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...





SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


Gucci purses are expensive

" Kicking & Squealing"- Radiohead


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Stop giving out crucial information!! Why are you helping people find the watch that might be worth thousands of dollars by posting this phone number??
> 
> Please tell us you did extensive research on the watch prior to pawning it.
> 
> ...


Thats Right !
Stop giving information.

Sad Uber
I will generously give you $500.00 for the pawn ticket.

All the
Balls you Desire
Are awaiting.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

Glad to hear you’re returning the balls and buying your grandfather’s watch back. This time do the right thing: sell the watch to another pawn shop and don’t settle for anything under a grand. Take your newfound money and invest it in reupholstering your backseat with inflatable faux-leather cushions. Why, you ask? Three words: Backseat Bouncy Castle!!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, I'll use the ball money to help buy the watch back.


If you pawned it, pay the principle plus interest and it's yours again. If you sold it, you will need more than just your balls to get it back.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Everyone here seems to think I spent all of the watch money on the balls. This is false. I invested into getting my car fixed, which is an investment since in a month of work, I will have turned that into $1000.

Only a fraction was actually spent in the balls.

And again, I got paid DOUBLE the cost of the watch, so it was a very good deal, IMO.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

No pawn shop will pay double double what something is worth, they want to make money not give it away


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cklw said:


> No pawn shop will pay double double what something is worth, they want to make money not give it away


If you parse through what he said, you'll get a different outcome:



SadUber said:


> And again, I got paid DOUBLE the cost of the watch


He says he got paid double the
COST of the watch. Not double its value.


SadUber said:


> I invested into getting my car fixed, which is an investment since in a month of work, I will have turned that into $1000.


Here is where he says the money came from. Not from the pawning of the watch. Rather, he says he got paid by the pawn shop, spent that initial money on getting his car repaired, and then used his car to make money.

Does that work for you, CKLW?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“You can’t handle the truth.”


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Nothing to see here guys. Just another stressed out driver who has finally lost his mind. Keep it moving.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> I cant believe this a Featured Thread.
> 
> Wow.


It just goes to show that taking a family heirloom and selling it for 1/10 of fair market value to please pax is the norm for Uber drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I cant believe this a Featured Thread.
> 
> Wow.


Me too.

But it was definitely a slow week these past 7 days.
Not much else happening it seems.


----------



## Atluberpeepjak (Nov 27, 2018)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


I receive notices in my calendar from a silly source I like. Occasionally when there's one that tickles me I'll hand write a note and put it on my dash for the day. The favorite so far was:
Today is National Talk Like a Pirate Day. Aaarrrrgggghhh!


----------



## R.M.Ahmad (Sep 22, 2017)

nice idea but not practical. You be sure it annoys your passengers.


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


Lol Uber doesn't pay you enough to cover your expenses


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I quit driving, but I can't quit the forum. You sold your grandfather's watch. Your charm is genuine. You are blessed with ignorance and naivete. You are forever a child. Unfortunately I grew up. Don't do it. Stay naive. Stay dumb, have fun. Enjoy your life. The ball thing is awesome. Something I could never do.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

So far, the only thing I have taken out of this Featured Thread was UP.N clown returns with another brilliant idea, fan boys urge him on, normal people try to stop him from doing something stupid...he pawned a Rolex then spent the money on more balls and a tire rotation that he couldnt afford in the first place.

Far be it for me to be any voice of reason here because I usually like to chide the stupidity but this individual has very little grasp of reality and the common census is to push him further into his own dumb ideas. Time and time again he proves it with his previous Featured Threads.

Seriously, Daniel (I believe that is your name) please focus your ideas on getting your life in order where relying on your $1000/ month Uber earnings becomes a supplemental income and not your only income. People dont need luck, they make their own.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> So far, the only thing I have taken out of this Featured Thread was UP.N clown returns with another brilliant idea, fan boys urge him on, normal people try to stop him from doing something stupid...he pawned a Rolex then spent the money on more balls and a tire rotation that he couldnt afford in the first place.
> 
> Far be it for me to be any voice of reason here because I usually like to chide the stupidity but this individual has very little grasp of reality and the common census is to push him further into his own dumb ideas. Time and time again he proves it with his previous Featured Threads.
> 
> Seriously, Daniel (I believe that is your name) please focus your ideas on getting your life in order where relying on your $1000/ month Uber earnings becomes a supplemental income and not your only income. People dont need luck, they make their own.


You need to appreciate his art.

Every story, regardless of how crazy or stupid you might think it is, has one element that makes it more than just a crazy story. 
Makes it controversial or sucks you in some other way.

This time it was the watch.

It's a beautiful gift he has.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I think that you're going about this all the wrong way. What you need to do is seal your back seat and fill it with WATER. Everyone wants a nice hot tub in the Winter as it gets colder!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, the problem is you're operating a business and treating it like a game. You've been driving rideshare for nearly 18 months and you don't have enough saved for a basic repair. I would spend more time thinking about business operations and less time with colored balls, stuffed animals and Santa coming down the chimney.


Unfortunately, drivers not affording repairs is pretty normal. Funny part is, they think rideshare is profitable. It is not in most cities.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It just goes to show that taking a family heirloom and selling it for 1/10 of fair market value to please pax is the norm for Uber drivers.


Lol, it was not worth $5,000! To be honest, I don't think it even worked. At least I could not get it to work. Finding something you didn't know you even had in selling it for double the amount paid for although it is probably broken is good deal in anyone's book.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I would respond but I will just get banned again from UP.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Lol, it was not worth $5,000! To be honest, I don't think it even worked. At least I could not get it to work. Finding something you didn't know you even had in selling it for double the amount paid for although it is probably broken is good deal in anyone's book.


Next time sell a kidney. Hell, you might even get enough to buy a car karaoke machine and you can sing along to Queen's "Another One Bites the Dust."


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Saduber, are you alive buddy?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Wtf
Your grandfathers Rolex???
Even not working it is worth a couple Grand easy.
You probably just have no clue how a Rolex works. They are self winding and are perpetually self-winding by your wrist movements when walking


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

RodB said:


> Wtf
> Your grandfathers Rolex???
> Even not working it is worth a couple Grand easy.
> You probably just have no clue how a Rolex works. They are self winding and are perpetually self-winding by your wrist movements when walking


You clearly haven't read saduber's other stories have you?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Umm, no....?
I figured it was a bullshit story, now I get it..

I am skimming and replying while at work


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


I hope you are kidding about filling the car up with balls. That's the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

SadUber said:


> It sounds trivial, but I have seen that a few of my themes have definitely resulted in better tips and ratings too. It's just a matter of finding the right ones that the customers really appreciate.


Oh boy another Uber troll. Mints and water bottle are not enough. Now they want "themes". What happened guys? "Brainstorm" at headquarters? Again?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> I hope you are kidding about filling the car up with balls. That's the stupidest thing I have ever heard.





WinterFlower said:


> Oh boy another Uber troll. Mints and water bottle are not enough. Now they want "themes". What happened guys? "Brainstorm" at headquarters? Again?


You guys should speak with reverence. SadUber is in the UPHOF.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You guys should speak with reverence. SadUber is in the UPHOF.


What the heII is UPHOF?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> What the heII is UPHOF?


Uber People Hall of Fame.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber People Hall of Fame.


@SadUber the legend! Knowledge of him must be passed down to the next generation!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seamus said:


> @SadUber the legend! Knowledge of him must be passed down to the next generation!


He was my mentor


----------



## ATC727 (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow! You sold a sentimental value item from one of your family members to keep you floating for UBER! Just when you think ants have done it all.

You are really a moron.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

This post was entertaining to read lol, I could never get into themes like this guy but I’d probably tip him well


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


AND THEY ARE TRYING TO MAKE PLASTIC STRAWS ILLEGAL ???

IMAGINE THESE DOWN THE STORM DRAINS !


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> AND THEY ARE TRYING TO MAKE PLASTIC STRAWS ILLEGAL ???


Yeah, we even have some misguided people trying to do that down here in the oil capitol of the US.

As long as I get a straw to drink with, I dont care if it's paper or plastic.


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> 
> 
> The problem is, I need to come up with a way to keep all of the balls in the back seat from falling out when somebody opens up the doors. Any suggestions?


U need to weld the doors and let paxs slide in through the windows, like racing cars. Also fix a net on ur wind shield, if someone feels like playing basketball. More fun more tips


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Lol, it was not worth $5,000! To be honest, I don't think it even worked. At least I could not get it to work. Finding something you didn't know you even had in selling it for double the amount paid for although it is probably broken is good deal in anyone's book.


We miss u SadUber come back!!!


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> He was my mentor


Did your mentor teach you to retire from UP too?

All the great ones disappear, is there a UP ranch for broken off old legendary Uber driver content creators to retire on?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


It takes a lot of balls to ask a question like that.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I saw this and I'm still thinking someone's getting punked... No one would really do this thinking it was a good idea would they...? Please tell me no.... If I had ordered a ride and this showed up I would report it immediately as unsafe... Fun or not ... This was dumb.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheKingofAnts said:


> All the great ones disappear


Thanks for the compliment.

Now back to my hole.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Now back to my hole.


Good to see ya even for a brief second, say hi to Sad Uber in the hole!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sad Uber
Resurrected fir Halloween !

Can anyone find the Sad Uber Halloween post ???


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Sad Uber
> Resurrected fir Halloween !
> 
> Can anyone find the Sad Uber Halloween post ???


LMAO here you go
https://uberpeople.net/threads/halloween-uber-is-going-to-be-epic.203822/#post-3041784


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Now back to my hole.


Whoa is @Cableguynoe back? Not as cool as @Sad Uber coming back but its still pretty cool.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Bump


Ae you having a good time bringing back the crazy and the arcane?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ae you having a good time bringing back the crazy and the arcane?


It's like watching I Love Lucy re-runs when there's nothing good on tv!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

What a trip down memory lane!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> What a trip down memory lane!


Yeah look at all the names that posted! That's what I like most about seeing old threads, brings back a lot of memories!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Yeah look at all the names that posted! That's what I like most about seeing old threads, brings back a lot of memories!


If you want a real trip, go find the one where he made the "Great Pumpkin" video. 😁


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> If you want a real trip, go find the one where he made the "Great Pumpkin" video. 😁


I always like the hamster aquarium.
A true tragic comedy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> If you want a real trip, go find the one where he made the "Great Pumpkin" video. 😁


I remember it well!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 274253
> I unfortunately had to take a break from driving Uber because my car needed repairs and I had no money to pay for the repairs.
> Well, after Halloween I decided it was time to get serious about my Uber business again.
> 
> ...


Please retitle the post; “Need help handling my balls”

Edit: wow. Just replied to a 4yr old post. I need a hobby.


----------

